# Fall Snapper in the Gulf



## Mak-n-Memories (Sep 2, 2013)

Not set in stone but the latest email we received says no fall season. After the count they came up with the poundage is over by a million pounds. A lot of c r a p  to me.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 2, 2013)

There is no way. The sorry weather kept most people at the dock at the beginning of the season. This whole thing is a joke!


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Sep 2, 2013)

There is no way they can get an accurate count without checking every boat that comes to every dock. We all no that didn't happen.


----------



## ryanwhit (Sep 2, 2013)

I heard they're using drones to calculate total harvest.  

Might actually be true 'cause nobody's ever asked me what/how many/what size I caught.


----------



## mlbowfin (Sep 3, 2013)

it was a million and 45, they forgot to check me..


----------



## FishingAddict (Sep 3, 2013)

Email from whom?


----------



## FishingAddict (Sep 3, 2013)

Maybe they will open it, but with only a week instead of 21 days?


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Sep 3, 2013)

Roy Crabtree had a hissy fit, so they shut it back down. He and all his followers can ____ __ ___.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Sep 3, 2013)

FishingAddict said:


> Maybe they will open it, but with only a week instead of 21 days?



Your drinking the kool aid, they are not the GCMC snapper, they are ours, and we shouldn't have to settle for the bones the FMC's throw us.


----------



## FishingAddict (Sep 3, 2013)

Parker Phoenix said:


> Your drinking the kool aid, they are not the GCMC snapper, they are ours, and we shouldn't have to settle for the bones the FMC's throw us.



Not sure what you mean by that.  I've got a trip planned on Oct. 4th.  I planned in early in the month just in case it happened to be a short season.  Perhaps being overly optimistic? Yes. Kool aid?  I really don't understand what you mean by that.


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Sep 3, 2013)

The email came to my work from Marine Fisheries.


----------



## FishingAddict (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you- got ya. I did some more research, and apparently there is a new data collection system that may have over measured how much was taken. Right now it looks like 3 million pounds of overage. But given that it's a small sample size that they are extrapolating data from, my bet is that they way over estimated because they don't know exactly how to extrapolate the data correctly- yet. 

But that still means no snapper season.


----------



## ryanwhit (Sep 3, 2013)

FishingAddict said:


> But that still means no snapper season.



of course it means no snapper season.  there was no quota overage.  there never has been.  to believe so is asinine. sit down and do the math - really do the math - and you will see that it is an impossibility.   these decisions are not made based on science, they are made on politics, and the force driving this (like the force driving all politics) is money.  On our current path, in the future you will be paying for your allotted snapper by the pound.


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Sep 3, 2013)

sorry to get everyone so upset. i just wanted to relay info that they won't give you until the day before.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Sep 11, 2013)

It's on now 21 days


----------



## d-a (Sep 11, 2013)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> It's on now 21 days



21? Thought they set the federal fall season at 15 days, the fla state season is 21 days. 

d-a


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't believe the Fall season has been set. The Council website certainly indicates that it has not. It indicates a "Proposed" season beginning Oct. 1 but does not indicate a duration, as of 9AM this morning.

http://www.gulfcouncil.org/fishing_regulations/regulations_matrix/Site/Regulations_Matrix.html


----------



## ssiredfish (Sep 12, 2013)

Lets talk (and WHINE) when you only get three days to Snapper fish......rediculous nonetheless

Welcome to the bottom of the totem pole, all your friends are here......


----------



## d-a (Sep 12, 2013)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> I don't believe the Fall season has been set. The Council website certainly indicates that it has not. It indicates a "Proposed" season beginning Oct. 1 but does not indicate a duration, as of 9AM this morning.
> 
> http://www.gulfcouncil.org/fishing_regulations/regulations_matrix/Site/Regulations_Matrix.html



Noting will be official till the Sec of Commerce approves the motion that the council voted on. 

d-a


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Sep 13, 2013)

d-a said:


> 21? Thought they set the federal fall season at 15 days, the fla state season is 21 days.
> 
> d-a



That's what I was going on, 9 miles is plenty to catch some nice snapper on the way back in


----------



## Wild Turkey (Sep 13, 2013)

they counted 2 fish and multiplied that by the estimated fishermen and days. That give you whatever number you want it to be.
Science at its best.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 13, 2013)

NOAA Announces a Quota Increase for Gulf of Mexico Red Snapper and a 14-Day Supplemental Recreational Season Beginning October 1, 2013

NOAA Fisheries announces a rule increasing the allowable catch for red snapper from 8.46 million pounds (mp) to 11 mp. The recreational quota will increase from 4.145 mp to 5.39 mp and the commercial quota will increase from 4.315 mp to 5.61 mp.

Federal waters of the Gulf of Mexico will open for red snapper recreational fishing beginning on October 1, 2013, at 12:01 a.m. (one minute after midnight), local time. The season will close on October 15, 2013, at 12:01 a.m., local time.

The increase in commercial quota will be distributed to individual fishing quota shareholders on or shortly after October 1.


----------

